# ID verification



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its a rhom, but I'm no Frank.
Got him at the lfs for 30 bucks
he is about 3 1/2" and feisty!


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Can be a rhom, but look like a spiloCf, but I'm not an expert.
Try to make a better pic where we can see the tail.
Very nice fish by the way.
Chouin


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

bump...bump


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

No spilo here, probably rhom.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i'd lean towards s. altispinis (spilo CF)

Looks too red to be a rhom


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

> Looks too red to be a rhom


True but scutes look to small to be spilo-form.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

try to get a clearer, sharper shot of the belly and tail


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

S.rhombeus








nice one too


----------

